# Skilltrees in Diablo 3



## Gen91 (29. Juni 2008)

Was denkt ihr über die Skilltrees in Diablo 3? Werden sich die Skills wieder wie ab Patch 1.10 gegenseitig verstärken? Wird man auf Lvl 30 wieder die besten Skills kriegen, oder erst später. Lasst mal eure Fantasie spielen.


----------



## Nationalelf (29. Juni 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr über die Skilltrees in Diablo 3? Werden sich die Skills wieder wie ab Patch 1.10 gegenseitig verstärken? Wird man auf Lvl 30 wieder die besten Sachen kriegen, oder erst später.



Hihi, ja genau mit 1.10!   

Die besten sachen gabs auf hell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (29. Juni 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Wird man auf Lvl 30 wieder die besten Sachen kriegen, oder erst später.



Das müsstest du mir bitte mal erläutern. Ist schon nen paar Tage her, dass ich D2 gespielt hab und das kapier ich grad irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Renegade123 (30. Juni 2008)

Mit erreichen des LvLs 30 konntest du die besten Skills benutzen! Da hat man grad ungefähr Normal durch...


----------



## Gen91 (30. Juni 2008)

meine die 30er skills in den skilltrees


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (30. Juni 2008)

Ah ok, ja jetzt dämmert es wieder, danke.


----------



## Hupfdole (30. Juni 2008)

Naja, die Synergie-Boni auf SKills sollten unbedingt wieder rein, war eine ziemlich geniale Idee und hat viele Builds umgekrempelt.

Das mit den 'Ultimates' in den Skillbäumen auf Lvl 30 lässt sich so nicht so recht sagen. Ich würde es aber irgentwie begrüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich mir wirklich wünsche sind neu verteilbare Skillpunkte (aber das ist ja mittlerweile Standard), Synergien und keine nutzlosen Skills (wie seinerzeit Tränke finden beim Barb).


----------



## masaeN (30. Juni 2008)

was hast du gegen den imba spell ... ne aber gibt schon richtig sinnlose : ) ... auch teils flüche von necros die mans sowieso nie einsetzt ^^

aber dann sollten sie auch nicht so übertrieben dmg pushen wie beim hammerdin ... mit gutem equip hat der hammer ja 16k dmg gemacht .... und da der hammer heiligschaden verursacht *korrigiert mich falls ich mich irre* gab es auch keine monster die immun gegen den waren ...


----------



## Rigi (30. Juni 2008)

Ich würds auf jeden fall gut finden, wenn die Skilltress wie bei WoW verlernt werden können. War schon echt "übel" in D2, dass das verteilen eine finale Entscheidung war.


----------



## ThommyTC (30. Juni 2008)

Was ich mir wuenschen wuerde, waere der imba-Chainlightning aus D1... genauso verheerend und flaechendeckend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus lauter vorfreude hab ich mir gestern D2 wieder installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (30. Juni 2008)

Hammerdin hat soweit ich weiß genau einen Gegner, den er selbst nich besiegen kann und das sind die Heulbestien aus dem dritten Akt. Töten muss man sie evtl. wenn man Quest 4 im Zerfallenen Tempel erledigen will...


----------



## HMC-Pretender (30. Juni 2008)

Die Synergieeffekte waren auf jeden Fall gut durchdacht. In einem Singleplayerspiel dürfen meinetwegen auch die Punkte beliebig neuverteilbar sein, in WoW wünscht ich mir mittlerweile es wäre anders...


----------



## Flooza (30. Juni 2008)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Die Synergieeffekte waren auf jeden Fall gut durchdacht. In einem Singleplayerspiel dürfen meinetwegen auch die Punkte beliebig neuverteilbar sein, in WoW wünscht ich mir mittlerweile es wäre anders...



was ist an neuverteilung von talenten denn so schlecht? ich finde/fand das echt heftig bei d2....einmal verskillt und ciao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nokie (30. Juni 2008)

Naja Neuverteilen muss sein, seinen ersten Char verskillt man halt immer, kann man nix machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (30. Juni 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> was ist an neuverteilung von talenten denn so schlecht? ich finde/fand das echt heftig bei d2....einmal verskillt und ciao
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt immer auf die Rahmenbedigungen an. Ich fands bei D2 auch Mist und hab deshalb auch einen Trainer benutzt. Bei WoW kann man aber mittlerweile so oft neuverteilen, dass das Gefühl sich zu spezialisieren verloren geht und eben auch keine langfristige Strategie bei der Charakterausgestaltung mehr belohnt wird. Das finde ich schon sehr schade, weil dem Spiel dadurch einfach an Tiefe verloren geht. Man hat diese unzähligen Möglichkeiten und es ist vollkomen egal welche man wählt weils einfach keine Konsequenzen hat...

In einem Singleplayergame ist aber jeder nur für seinen eigenen Spielspaß verantwortlich, und kann es sich meinetwegen so leicht machen wie er will, inklusive cheats etc.


----------

